# First Shooting Practice 2013...



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

This weekend we had the first shooting practice of the year, now we are using the CO2 capsules as a target, and this give you a pint in the score. the distance is 15 mts .... the candles are just to warm the accuracy ...

Here some material in YouTube...

If this like you, give us a Like !! Thanks !!






Regards !!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I liked the hot Latin babe at the end. She should star in the video next time.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

enjoyed that


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Great shooting competition and I like the music too!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Great competition 

Btw. at 0:08 does the guy (Pios SlingshotBike) hold the slingshot correctly? The band doesn't go over the top.. I gues it is some of the Dankung slingshots, right? What model is that? Just aksking..


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice cycling jersey.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beer, friends, and slingshots ... a GREAT combination!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

